# So far I'm loving my Medicare Advantage plan! Some benefits, etc. sound to good to be true but...



## Babsinbloom65 (Feb 3, 2016)

So far the benefits I'm trying out are true. For example: One benefit is that you get $20. per month to spend on over the counter things at the mail in pharmacy. So I went shopping at that pharmacy yesterday from their "catalog" and my order is on the way and they don't even charge me shipping.  

Another benefit is free health club membership (Silver Sneakers) and I know that is true because I called the gym I wanted to join before I even signed up with my plan and talked to the Manager and she told me that it is totally free with that plan and they even have a Silver Sneakers aerobics class Monday-Friday at 10:30am. I had to change Doctor's for this plan but I totally have thrilled with my new Doctor that I saw this past Monday. I'm sharing this...because if I find they lied to me about some things I am going to share that with y'all too. But for now I am one happy woman with the plan I chose. :love_heart:


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 3, 2016)

How does your plan pay inpatient Hospital stays?   Are you responsible for a percentage?  Do you have a co-pay for Outpatient services?


----------



## Babsinbloom65 (Feb 3, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> How does your plan pay inpatient Hospital stays?   Are you responsible for a percentage?  Do you have a co-pay for Outpatient services?



For inpatient hospital care I will pay $195. for the first seven days and then 100% coverage. PCP visits are $10. Chiropractor $20 co-pay and Specialists $40.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 3, 2016)

Babsinbloom65 said:


> For inpatient hospital care I will pay $195. for the first seven days and then 100% coverage. PCP visits are $10. Chiropractor $20 co-pay and Specialists $40.



Is that $195 a day.. x 7?   Or is it $195 total?


----------



## Babsinbloom65 (Feb 3, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> Is that $195 a day.. x 7?   Or is it $195 total?



Per day.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 3, 2016)

Babsinbloom65 said:


> Per day.



That's $1,365.    The copay for inpatient Hospitalization with traditional Medicare is $1,280..  and that is only every 60 days.  So if you are hospitalized again before 60 days from your last discharge, you do not pay another copay.   Also.. the $1,280 is covered by your Medicare Supplement.. so an inpatient stay for a person with Traditional Medicare plus a supplement is ZERO...  and you can go to any doctor or hospital.

I'm sorry...   I didn't mean to rain on your parade...  Your plan sounds fine since you like your doctor and hospital... and it also gives other benefits that are nice like the Silver Sneaker thing..  I would like that too...   I know there are a lot of nice things offered by the Advantage plans


----------



## Babsinbloom65 (Feb 3, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> That's $1,365.    The copay for inpatient Hospitalization with traditional Medicare is $1,280..  and that is only every 60 days.  So if you are hospitalized again before 60 days from your last discharge, you do not pay another copay.   Also.. the $1,280 is covered by your Medicare Supplement.. so an inpatient stay for a person with Traditional Medicare plus a supplement is ZERO...  and you can go to any doctor or hospital.
> 
> I'm sorry...   I didn't mean to rain on your parade...  Your plan sounds fine since you like your doctor and hospital... and it also gives other benefits that are nice like the Silver Sneaker thing..  I would like that too...   I know there are a lot of nice things offered by the Advantage plans



You didn't rain on my parade QuickSilver. We all have to choose the best plan for our personal needs or wants. I spent alot of time researching the pros and cons of the different plans, etc. and this is the one that offers what I want this year. If that changes, I am free to drop the Advantage Plan at any time...and my insurance would revert back to regular medicare. But regular Medicare has no drug plan or the other benefits that I am enjoying for no premium except the regular Medicare part B premium. I usually go to the Doctor two times a year....as things change I will have to reconsider my choice maybe...but for now I am thrilled with the Plan I felt was the best choice for me now.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 3, 2016)

Babsinbloom65 said:


> You didn't rain on my parade QuickSilver. We all have to choose the best plan for our personal needs or wants. I spent alot of time researching the pros and cons of the different plans, etc. and this is the one that offers what I want this year. If that changes, I am free to drop the Advantage Plan at any time...and my insurance would revert back to regular medicare. But regular Medicare has no drug plan or the other benefits that I am enjoying for no premium except the regular Medicare part B premium. I usually go to the Doctor two times a year....as things change I will have to reconsider my choice maybe...but for now I am thrilled with the Plan I felt was the best choice for me now.




Yes... that drug plan is a bonus...  It's really tempting to go with the Advantage plan...  I agree


----------



## Babsinbloom65 (Feb 3, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> Yes... that drug plan is a bonus...  It's really tempting to go with the Advantage plan...  I agree



I think different states have different plans too, so where you are might not offer the same thing that is offered here in Louisiana. I tell you one thing...making my decision was a big headache and took alot of research, etc. but right now I am very happy with my choice.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm not yet retired... although I will by the end of the year..  Hubby and I will both be making the decision of what to pick  by the fall.. so it's in place for us by the beginning of 2017


----------



## Babsinbloom65 (Feb 3, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> I'm not yet retired... although I will by the end of the year..  Hubby and I will both be making the decision of what to pick  by the fall.. so it's in place for us by the beginning of 2017



I think different states have different plans too, so where you are might not offer the same thing that is offered here in Louisiana. I tell you one thing...making my decision was a big headache and took alot of research, etc. but right now I am very happy with my choice.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 3, 2016)

Who said the Golden years would be easy...  So many things to think about.. so many different choices.... it's really daunting.


----------



## Babsinbloom65 (Feb 3, 2016)

Amen to that!


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 3, 2016)

Babsinbloom65 said:


> I think different states have different plans too, so where you are might not offer the same thing that is offered here in Louisiana. I tell you one thing...making my decision was a big headache and took alot of research, etc. but right now I am very happy with my choice.



I've had an Advantage plan for 5 years now and I'm delighted with it, too.  Even though the plans have some co-pays, over the course of 5 years and two major surgeries (2 hip replacements), I've paid a HUGE amount less out of pocket than I would have paid in premiums for a good supplement over that same period.  For me, it's the right choice.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 3, 2016)

My husband just signed onto Medicare and stayed with Kaiser for his Medicare Advantage plan, at zero cost.  He rarely sees the doctor, and is on no prescription drugs, so can't really report on much so far.  He did get that Silver Sneakers card in the mail, which seems to include a membership to our local fitness center which has a Silver Sneakers class that I attended several times when I had a paid membership to that gym.  Hubby has no interest to take advantage of the exercise classes, just wish I could take his card and get in again at that fitness center for free.


----------



## Babsinbloom65 (Feb 3, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> I've had an Advantage plan for 5 years now and I'm delighted with it, too.  Even though the plans have some co-pays, over the course of 5 years and two major surgeries (2 hip replacements), I've paid a HUGE amount less out of pocket than I would have paid in premiums for a good supplement over that same period.  For me, it's the right choice.



With regular Medicare you have to pay for part of your Doctor's vistits, etc. too. Unless you pay for a Supplement that covers that, but then again you are paying extra for the Supplement plus your Medicare part B premium. And you have to pay for a drug prescription on top of all that. Still, each of us has to choose what we feel is best for us both health wise and money wise.


----------



## Babsinbloom65 (Feb 3, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> My husband just signed onto Medicare and stayed with Kaiser for his Medicare Advantage plan, at zero cost.  He rarely sees the doctor, and is on no prescription drugs, so can't really report on much so far.  He did get that Silver Sneakers card in the mail, which seems to include a membership to our local fitness center which has a Silver Sneakers class that I attended several times when I had a paid membership to that gym.  Hubby has no interest to take advantage of the exercise classes, just wish I could take his card and get in again at that fitness center for free.



The gym I will go to has as an indoor swimming pool, classes, and all the workout equipment too. If there is a gym close to your home it would be worth the free membership just to swim or walk on the treadmill.


----------



## Dudewho (Feb 4, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> That's $1,365.    The copay for inpatient Hospitalization with traditional Medicare is $1,280..  and that is only every 60 days.  So if you are hospitalized again before 60 days from your last discharge, you do not pay another copay.   Also.. the $1,280 is covered by your Medicare Supplement.. so an inpatient stay for a person with Traditional Medicare plus a supplement is ZERO...  and you can go to any doctor or hospital.
> 
> I'm sorry...   I didn't mean to rain on your parade...  Your plan sounds fine since you like your doctor and hospital... and it also gives other benefits that are nice like the Silver Sneaker thing..  I would like that too...   I know there are a lot of nice things offered by the Advantage plans



The $1,280 is for your part  "A" deductible for being in the hospital, you would also be responsible for part "B" deductible of $147  and the 20% part "B" copay along with the Hospital deductible under Original Medicare. The $195 copayment for 7 days in the hospital under the Medicare Advantage plan is the total cost of being in hospital stay. The average hospital stay is two and a half days, so in that scenario you would only pay the $195 x 3.


----------



## Babsinbloom65 (Feb 5, 2016)

Dudewho said:


> The $1,280 is for your part  "A" deductible for being in the hospital, you would also be responsible for part "B" deductible of $147  and the 20% part "B" copay along with the Hospital deductible under Original Medicare. The $195 copayment for 7 days in the hospital under the Medicare Advantage plan is the total cost of being in hospital stay. The average hospital stay is two and a half days, so in that scenario you would only pay the $195 x 3.



Yes Dudewho...I am aware of all that you have said. Alot of my family and friends call me "Snoop Dog" because I always research everything to death before making a final decision on things. There is no perfect Medicare plan for each one of us, but if we take the time to find out the what nots of the different plans we will be able to find one that fits our needs and balances out in the end. I like having the "perks" of my Advantage plan and some vision, hearing, and dental (the dental at a small premium) coverage. I'm sure there will come a time when I might need to rethink the hospital thing...but right now what I chose is right for me. I can always drop my plan and it will switch back to original Medicare if I need to.


----------

